# 12V tap problem with water pump



## Neil2449 (May 19, 2011)

I have an annoying problem with the bathroom tap switch in my Hymer B534 1992.

The problem is that it is permently on, in that the tap in the bathroom doesnt switch off the water pump in the water tank under the seat. To keep it off the only way was to disconnect one of the 2 blue 12 volt connectors under the bathroom sink. This stopped the water tank pump working. The other tap in the kitchen switches on and off and you can hear the switch clicking off on the tap, when you switch the tap off, which doesn switch the water pump off in the main water tank.

Am I right in saying that it could be the micro-switch in the tap assembly under the sink and needs replacing or is it more likely to be a loose connection somewhere between the tap and the water pump?

Have checked all the fuses and there all ok.

Any help or advice would be most welcome??

ta, Neil.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Using all CAPITALS in your post titles won't get you priority over all the other posts by other members and is regarded on all forums as SHOUTING.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi its more likely to be the micro switch in the tap, I would suggest the replacement of the complete tap as its old.... but you can just replace the micro switch you'll need to remove the tap assy to get at the micro switch.... hope that helps


----------



## Neil2449 (May 19, 2011)

*12v Tap Switch in Bathroom*

Hello Clive,

Many thanks for your post Clive.........

I have tried to fix it myself, but i think its a sealed unit under the tap assembly and apart from the 2 blue 12v wires and the red and blue hoses - i cannot see where i can disconnect the micro switch..........so for now I will just order a new tap assembly when i can....just a thought but can i connect a small 12v rocker switch in-line with the 12v blue lead under the sink?


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi there's no probs putting another switch across the wires, you should be able to take the top of the tap off, access is from the leaver on top there a plastic blue and rad insert if you remove that you'll see a screw and then take it from there..... If it not a leaver type the same usually goes with other taps..... We are at newbury motorhome show so hope you get on ok....


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

It wont be a loose connection, because then the pump wouldn't switch on. It is indeed most likely to be the micro switch.


----------

